# 26"vs 28" quail gun?



## Sam H (Dec 5, 2009)

I have ALWAYS hunted with 26" barrell's for quail whether it be s/s..o/u..or even semi...Been looking for a silver pigeon and think i have found one at a great price BUT..Has 28"pipes..gun fits..throws up good..feels natural...But don't want to jump...haven't used one in the heat of battle on a regular basis/or at all for quail......Give me some input guys...26"ers seem to be VERY hard to come by...Let me know what ya think!?!?!
Sam


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 5, 2009)

It may be more a factor of how the gun feels for you and how thick the brush is where you're hunting. the longer barrel might be good for follow through, but you might ask the duck hunters if that's a factor. However, I've found wild bird hunting usually involves snap shooting - duck hunters wouldn't understand.

Also, the trap and 5-stand shooters can't understand either.

Personally, my Silver Pigeon II is 26, and I wouldn't use a longer gun. I've got the shotgun tuned to my long arms (lengthened stock), and it works. The Beretta (20 ga) is really too nice to face all the abuse, but you only live once.  The O/U in 26 seems to have enough weight forward for balance. Good luck.


----------



## flybum84 (Dec 5, 2009)

bwm16gas is exactly right o/u and sxs dont have a reciever like pumps and semis do so they can have longer barrels and not be any longer over all.  I'd say if It fits and seems to swing well for you then it's got right barrels.


----------



## Sam H (Dec 6, 2009)

flybum84 said:


> bwm16gas is exactly right o/u and sxs dont have a reciever like pumps and semis do so they can have longer barrels and not be any longer over all.  I'd say if It fits and seems to swing well for you then it's got right barrels.


That's REALLY my issue though...98% of my quail hunting is with a o/u or sxs not a semi..i'm aware of the longer receiver on a semi(basically used the semi when younger!)


----------



## Sam H (Dec 6, 2009)

GrouseHiker said:


> It may be more a factor of how the gun feels for you and how thick the brush is where you're hunting. the longer barrel might be good for follow through, but you might ask the duck hunters if that's a factor. However, I've found wild bird hunting usually involves snap shooting - duck hunters wouldn't understand.
> 
> Also, the trap and 5-stand shooters can't understand either.
> 
> Personally, my Silver Pigeon II is 26, and I wouldn't use a longer gun. I've got the shotgun tuned to my long arms (lengthened stock), and it works. The Beretta (20 ga) is really too nice to face all the abuse, but you only live once.  The O/U in 26 seems to have enough weight forward for balance. Good luck.



I agree...my BEST shooting is snap/snap..and have 28"
semi for dove/don't duck hunt much..only shoot clays for practice or bored during off season!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 6, 2009)

Get the longer barrel. 2" really isn't going to make a difference. My dad has Beretta Silver Pigeon 20 ga with 28" bbls and I have Beretta Onyx 28ga with 28" bbls. Both are great quail guns. I have also had Beretta O/U with 26" barrels and they were go but I like the longer barrels. 

The longer barrels handle thick wild quail cover just fine.





Adam


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wasin the same boat whenI bought a new Benelli Legacy last year.  I always bought 26" barrels but I ended up with 28" on the one I bought.  It shoulders good, feels balanced, and swing good.  I don't regret getting the 28".  With chokes these days it won't be an issue pattern wise.  As long as it feels good at the shoulder...if it is in a store just sholder that puppy and start shouldering and swinging.  If it feel good and balanced go to the counter.


----------



## ppope (Dec 6, 2009)

I got a great deal on a beretta onyx with 28" barrels.  I wanted 26" barrels, but the deal was too good to pass up.  The gun feels great and I don't miss much.  Just make sure the gun feels good when you pull it up!  I agree with Ol' 30-30


----------



## jvancamp1948 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 26" barrel on my 12 ga. O/U and a 30" on by 20 ga. O/U. In 1991 when I bought the 12 ga. the 26" was the barrel length to have. Times have changed and today the 28 & even 30" are in favor. 
 If you plan to keep the gun forever, any of the barrel lengths will work if you use it right. In todays market the 26's are harder to sell or trade if you need to make a change. I'd recommend the 28" as it will work for about anything that flys including all the clays except trap and it will be easier to move if you ever decide to sell or trade it.


----------



## Sam H (Dec 8, 2009)

Well guys..coveyrise90,ol'30-30,ppope,etc. I made the commit today and am going to pick up my "new" Silver pigeon 28"er sat AM...can't wait to put it in action...Thanks for the input guys!!...You all just reinforced what I was already thinking...
Lets hunt soon!
Sam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 8, 2009)

I know your going to love it. They are great bird guns.

Adam


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2009)

26" or 28", if you point that gun right that bird will drop.  If you hunt wild birds I would have gotten a 26" because in that cover the shorter the gun, the easier it is to swing.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 8, 2009)

I diagree.... guns with 28" barrels handle thick, wild quail cover just as well as those with 26" barrels. I used to have a nice 20ga Sidelock that had 25" barrels. It was not noticeably better that my other long barreled guns. I have never felt that the guns with 28" tubes were too long when hunting wild birds in thick cover. In fact, I'd love to have one with 29" or 30" barrels. And when you do get into open cover, you'll appreciate the longer barrels for a better swing. Plus, it would be a better dove and clays gun. 









Adam


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sam H said:


> Well guys..coveyrise90,ol'30-30,ppope,etc. I made the commit today and am going to pick up my "new" Silver pigeon 28"er sat AM...can't wait to put it in action...Thanks for the input guys!!...You all just reinforced what I was already thinking...
> Lets hunt soon!
> Sam



You'll love it.  

It's good to see some AL guys on here, I'm from around Mobile and have some good buddies who farm peanuts in close to you in Rohobeth...and I like Samford hall in your pic.  WAR EAGLE!!!  I graduated with a **** Forestry-2004.


----------



## Sam H (Dec 12, 2009)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> You'll love it.
> 
> It's good to see some AL guys on here, I'm from around Mobile and have some good buddies who farm peanuts in close to you in Rohobeth...and I like Samford hall in your pic.  WAR EAGLE!!!  I graduated with a **** Forestry-2004.



Well I'm an old guy next to you and coveyrise!!! I graduated w/**** Building Science-1978...by the way...couldn't wait...drove to Ga late yesterday and picked my SP II ... got home last night about 8pm...gun was more beautiful than pics..even the wife said wood looked like furniture I was like a kid with a new bike! 
I lived in Mobile from 78'-84' before i moved home..when you get over here maybe we can hunt! Any good quail in Mobile/Baldwin county?..and...ALWAYS War Eagle!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sam H said:


> Well I'm an old guy next to you and coveyrise!!! I graduated w/**** Building Science-1978...by the way...couldn't wait...drove to Ga late yesterday and picked my SP II ... got home last night about 8pm...gun was more beautiful than pics..even the wife said wood looked like furniture I was like a kid with a new bike!
> I lived in Mobile from 78'-84' before i moved home..when you get over here maybe we can hunt! Any good quail in Mobile/Baldwin county?..and...ALWAYS War Eagle!



There are a lot of pineywoods down that way and some of its public land. All of that will hold a covey or two. I know there is some good private land or at least I have read about it. Don't know any landowners down that way.

Adam


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 13, 2009)

*Older Remington 1100 Fixed Choke?*

My father passed many years ago and left me his shotgun, it is a 1100 w/fixed choke (Improved Cylinder). He won the gun and used it on several dove hunts that I can remember. I have been on 1 quail hunt and used it because of sentimental reasons I guess, and it worked fine. Is this a good quail setup or should I look at getting a interchangeable barrel?


----------



## Sam H (Dec 13, 2009)

I hunted a Rem 1100..20ga/26"/IC for years...Also my fathers gun...Until I retired it(sentimental)..Thats when o/u got under my skin and I have never looked back...But for an auto(older)it is very reliable...Ever tried a o/u or sxs?Before I bought a barrell,I would give either of those a seriuos look!


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 13, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I diagree.... guns with 28" barrels handle thick, wild quail cover just as well as those with 26" barrels. I used to have a nice 20ga Sidelock that had 25" barrels. It was not noticeably better that my other long barreled guns. I have never felt that the guns with 28" tubes were too long when hunting wild birds in thick cover. In fact, I'd love to have one with 29" or 30" barrels. And when you do get into open cover, you'll appreciate the longer barrels for a better swing. Plus, it would be a better dove and clays gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as soon as I saw this thread I knew we had some coveyrise gun pictures coming...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> as soon as I saw this thread I knew we had some coveyrise gun pictures coming...



I think it really depends on the cover.  I've been in places you couldn't swing an 18" barrell.  I have a 28" but only because they dont make my gun in a 26".


----------



## iyaoyas98 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going crazy for a Silver Pigeon in 20ga w/ 26" barrels.  My first time handling one was last Friday, it just fell into my shoulder and lined itself up....  
I had to give it back and finish up the day with my Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- pump.  I quess the 70 Quail I took didn't care what I had, but I was ruined.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 14, 2009)

dawg-gone...where'd you bag 70 quail?  Texas?


----------



## Sam H (Dec 15, 2009)

iyaoyas98 said:


> I'm going crazy for a Silver Pigeon in 20ga w/ 26" barrels.  My first time handling one was last Friday, it just fell into my shoulder and lined itself up....
> I had to give it back and finish up the day with my Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- pump.  I quess the 70 Quail I took didn't care what I had, but I was ruined.



I hunted w/1100 26" for years until I moved to an SKB o/u 26" and stayed w/that until recently...Most of the guys on this forum can tell you I was hung on 26"..Thats what generated this post!....THEN...MONTHS ago I shouldered a silver pigeon...like you I was ruined...couldn't find(at a reasonable price)26"er...was stuck...I recently came home w/SP28" that I found on GON used(like new) for FAR less than a new one...So take my advice..IMHO..if you find a 28"(easier to find)@ a price in your budget..don't hesitate...since you are used to a pump(longer receiver)a SP28" will seem like a dream because its the SP stock that makes it fall into your shoulder and line up/not the barrell length..I was being stubborn out of habit..BUT..This old dog changed his mindset!


----------

